# Recommendations on where to go on holiday for 25th Wedding Anniversary



## TOFFEEPOD (25 Oct 2010)

Well Mr and Mrs TOFFEPOD will be celebrating our silver wedding next summer, and we need some ideas with regard to somewhere nice to go to,at the moment we are open to all opinions on special sun holiday destinations,city breaks or cruises or anything else for that matter.How have you or would you like to celebrate like this occasion in your own life?


----------



## michaelm (25 Oct 2010)

A  perhaps.


----------



## TOFFEEPOD (26 Oct 2010)

The cruise could be a runner, but would like to hear other ideas and suggestions as well.


----------



## alaskaonline (26 Oct 2010)

5 Star Crete
California with a trip to Las Vegas
Cottage holiday in Canada


----------



## dymo (26 Oct 2010)

What about the cairbeen or the USA


----------



## oldnick (26 Oct 2010)

On our silver anniversary we chose two destinations.
She went to India.
I went to Greece.


----------



## DaveyWavey (26 Oct 2010)

For my 50th birthday last July, my wife & I flew to Vancouver, spent 3 days there before boarding a 7 day cruise up the Alaskan coast to Anchorage. Spent a further 4 days touring almost up to the Arctic circle. Breathtaking is how I would describe the entire trip and believe it or not the daytime temp was in the 80's the entire time and enough daylight at 1am to take photos without a flash. Definitely one to remember.


----------



## Aggie (27 Oct 2010)

*Capri*

Hi, what about considering going to Capri, its definitely one of the most romantic places you could visit. Could be combined with other places in Italy.


----------



## TLC (27 Oct 2010)

Aggie - we were in Capri a few years ago - stayed in Sorrento & just visited - really lovely, anywhere around the Amalfi coast just stunning - Positano a must & Pompeii.

What about suggestions for me - 30 years married next April - the States - Vegas? only want to go for a week so any ideas?


----------



## dymo (27 Oct 2010)

Vegas is nice but 4 nights is enough there love san fran and boston next year we are doing chicago and new orleans


----------



## Homer (27 Oct 2010)

We went to Cape Town for our 25th and had a great holiday.  However, if it's mid summer here, the weather may not be all that great in South Arfica.


----------



## nad (29 Oct 2010)

What about Santorini a beautiful greek island, With lovely walks and nice sights to see.


----------



## Slim (5 Nov 2010)

We did a Med cruise for my 50th in October and it was great.Next year for the 25th, we are planning a trip to Egypt, possibly with the TravelDepartment. Looking forward to it. Slim


----------



## BillK (5 Nov 2010)

Check out the key posts on S.Africa for some tips.


----------



## niceoneted (5 Nov 2010)

If your interested in rugby what about the rugby world cup in New Zealand. 
Trip around Italy. 
South America - the inca trail in peru, galapagos, amazon etc. 
North America, or San Diego, Las Vagas, Grand Canyon, San Fran and if your into music head up to Seattle. 
Cruise either med or Caribbean


----------

